# Unidentified stomach problem for 6+ years. Help!



## ally_golf (Sep 17, 2013)

6 years ago, I woke up and felt an annoying pain beside my pelvic/stomach area. Basically underneath my right hip. This pain eventually spread throughout my whole stomach and I've never properly sought after the problem. With this pain, also came heartburn. My daily life consists of dealing with a fragile, painful stomach and taking ranitidine. I gave up years ago trying to solve this very depressing dull pain. I've went to the doctors numerous times and they really haven't been that helpful. I got the scope down the throat and they came back with an, 'irritation of the esophagus' which was causing the heartburn. I got the ultrasound to see if they could find anything but they found nothing. The heartburn is cured by taking Ranitidine everyday but I've not found anything to ease the pain of this stomach. I've tried Lansoprazole and Omeprazole and they never helped either. I do have to admit though, I only tried taking these 2 weeks at a time and probably should have took them for a longer period. The main reason I gave up though is because I visited the hospital to talk with a specialist doctor. He basically told me that I had a fragile bowel, it's incurable and that I just have to deal with it. So I did. I accepted the pain and got used to it. There would be days where I wouldn't feel the pain at all, but they were very few and far between. It's hard to describe the pain as it changes depending on it's severity. On a normal day, where the pain isn't so severe, my whole stomach would feel soft, weak and fragile. If I was to do any sort of exercise, I'd have to stop entirely because my stomach would begin to ache. I'm not really concerned with this type of pain as I can deal with it no problem. It's became a daily part of my life which I've got used to. My biggest concern is when the pain really flares up. It feels as if somebody's actually grabbing my intestines and squeezing them. If I grab the lower half of my stomach with both hands, and move it up and down, there's this weird belching noise. It's as if there's a half filled bottle (must be my intestine?) that I can shake from side to side. There's been times where by I could grab a hard circular shape (must be some sort of organ) and physically move it, a very small fraction. By doing this, initially the pain goes away for about 10 seconds and then the pain comes back again. The more I touch the stomach, the more pain I gain in the long term.

So 6 years of this has past, and I've just recently endured the worst stomach pain I've ever experienced. I think I might have found a strong indicator of how this pain begins. About 2 days ago, I partied with a few friends and ate a lot of spicy food and drank a lot of different types of alcohol. Normally after drinking alcohol, the next day my stomach would resume to it's fragile state. Yet, when I woke up the next morning, the pain was unbearable. Every part of pain was magnified. I'm still in pain to this day now and I've had enough. I really don't think this is anything to do with my bowel, as my movements are always healthy and never a struggle.

Can anybody help me out with this? I'm so confused with what's wrong with me. I've probably been too vague with my description but any sort of insight would be helpful. My sister does suffer from IBS, and both my grandad and uncle have suffered from hiatus hernias. Although I'm not sure if that's relevant.


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

Get a second opinion! In any case, medicine may have advanced since that unhelpful doctor visit.


----------



## Ozigirl (Oct 15, 2013)

There is no need to suffer continual pain. Please get a second opinion. Pain is an alarm system of our bodies.

If you are overweight I suggest you deal with this - which is hard when you are in pain - but some exercise starting with short walks and increasing it over time will surely help. Continue to seek an answer to your problem.


----------

